# short down pure white chick?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

one of my indian fantail pairs surprised me, the male is pure white, the female carry tail mark gene, thus all of their chicks are pure white, or have bit black tail feathers.

recently they had 2 new squab, one have normal yellow down,while the other one is almost naked without any down. according to my experience, normally this kinda chick will be almond, yellow or carry some kinda dilute.


however both chicks have their pin feathers now, they look same, both are pure white...

I am bit confused now??


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

dilute recessive white.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

what is difference between it with normal recessive white?


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

You won't be able to tell the difference since the recessive white masks the true color. Dilute will only reveal itself as a short down chick or in the plumage of a colored bird.

Jim


----------

